# CC password problem...........advice wanted



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2017)

I posted something similar some time ago but am no nearer to a solution.
Using my mobile I cannot log on.
CC asks for my password which I type in......it then tells me it is incorrect (even though I am certain it's not).
Using my computer is no problem as it remembers me.
I can't change the password without telling CC what the existing password is..........which it doesn't accept.
I have thought of re-joining with a different password.........but I would lose all my history etc.

Any suggestions ???


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2017)

Tried using your finger?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2017)

hit the 'forgot your password' button then when they e-mail you a new one log in with that? Don't forget it'll change it on every device though


----------



## Markymark (29 Mar 2017)

Wipe the browser cache of your phone?


----------



## Bimble (29 Mar 2017)

Markymark said:


> Wipe the browser cache of your phone?


That should help. 

If it doesn't, what make / model is your mobile and what web browser does it use?


----------



## Ian H (29 Mar 2017)

If you've actually forgotten your password you can find it on some browsers, though not, I think, the MS ones. Otherwise, as above, password reset.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> hit the 'forgot your password' button then when they e-mail you a new one log in with that? Don't forget it'll change it on every device though


That is a new one on me (as a technophobe)...........where is the "forgot your password" button ?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2017)

Markymark said:


> Wipe the browser cache of your phone?


You are now speaking a foreign language............please explain in 10 year old type language (and even that may be beyond me  )


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2017)

Dave7 said:


> That is a new one on me (as a technophobe)...........where is the "forgot your password" button ?


On the 'Login' page


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2017)

Bimble said:


> That should help.
> 
> If it doesn't, what make / model is your mobile and what web browser does it use?


More foreign language 
Phone is a Samsung Galaxy Ace.
Daft question..............how would I know what web browser it uses ?.......I think its google as that is what shows up a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> On the 'Login' page


Thanks..........I will dip my toe in the water and try that.


----------



## Markymark (29 Mar 2017)

Dave7 said:


> You are now speaking a foreign language............please explain in 10 year old type language (and even that may be beyond me  )


Your browser, app on your phone that does internet, keeps all sorts of stuff. History of webpages you've visited, stuff you've entered etc. Somewhere in the settings (where will depend on your phone make and model) will be an option to clear it. It then deletes everything your phone has stored so every page then visited will be like visiting from new. Yoy will need to Google where the option to do this is for your particular phone. 

If it was my phone I would google "clear browser cache on iPhone 6"


----------



## roadrash (29 Mar 2017)

bloody hell,  I cant believe @Markymark uses an old iPhone 6


----------



## Markymark (29 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> bloody hell,  I cant believe @Markymark uses an old iPhone 6


iPhones are amazing, love my 6. But haven't felt a need to upgrade yet but it's in the water.


----------



## Spinney (29 Mar 2017)

Markymark said:


> iPhones are amazing, love my 6. But haven't felt a need to upgrade yet but it's in the water.


If it's in the water you'll need a new one pretty sharpish!


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2017)

Try 'password123'


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2017)

New phone here and I thought I knew the password, so I ended up resetting it on the 'forgot password' button.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2017)

Markymark said:


> iPhones are amazing, love my 6. But haven't felt a need to upgrade yet but it's in the water.


To the iPhone8?


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2017)

Dave7 said:


> Phone is a Samsung Galaxy Ace.


It should have the Google Chrome browser installed - these steps should help to clear the cache:

Start on your Home screen and tap *All applications*.
Tap on *Chrome*.
Tap *Menu*, then *Settings*.
Tap on *Privacy*.
Tap on *Clear Browsing Data*
Let me know if that allows you to login with your usual password or not?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## User32269 (30 Mar 2017)

Greetings mister Dave. I represent some very high ranking people. They were very moved by your big problem. Samsung phone is very good and we can help. Send your password to our esteemed bankers and we will not only resolve problem, but will deposit £1,000,000 in your bank. This will help our currency cash flow situation And you can benefit from finsncial situations. God be with you Mr dAve. Please remember to send bank details now we are trustworthy friends.


----------



## KnackeredBike (30 Mar 2017)

You forgot the website

www.RealPayPalsecurewebsite.freehosting.ng/secure_resolveyourproblem.html


----------

